# 1st We ran short wind sprints in bunches Pro Kite resistance training



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Then we gave them Wing and the String

the Boy Young Man lead strong for his girl


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nice... especially like #5, #9 and #12


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Love at first sight while big Rudy watches over Willow!


----------

